# I'm going to the Grey Cup!!



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

...and I don't care who is playing. An old friend informed me that he had "an extra ticket", and that if I could find my way out to Calgary, it was mine. Yowza! The last time this friend and I went to a game together was 1980 at Ivor Wynne Stadium, and we've been promising to do it again ever since. Took a little while, but "game on", baby! I'm stoked. Now all I need to do is find myself an Ottawa Rough Riders jersey somewhere. After all, as a federal public servant, I cannot be "partisan". :smilie_flagge17:

I know this is bragging, and not usually my style, but I don't care. Any other forums I'm on are mostly Americans, so a Grey Cup ticket is lost on them. I just had to tell someone who knows what it means.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

What's the Grey Cup ? 







kkjuw


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Only the most important caber-toss around, laddie!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I owe you at least a coffee/beer/sprite/whatever for your pedal help. Give me a shout if you'd like to collect on that while you're here.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For your sake I hope we have a mild weekend (well for mine too--although I don't have tickets.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The only thing I'd be worried about is that a fog rolls in and makes the field invisible. That may happen in Toronto, but I don't think it will happen at McMahon Stadium. I remember watching the "fog bowl" as a kid, when the game had to be stopped before the end, and restarted for the remaining play-time the next day.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll be surprised if that happens here. Four feet of snow might fall on the game, but no fog.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Tigercats 35-Stamps 34 on a last second field goal or a rouge with one of those Chinooks in town. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wouldn't THAT be sweet?:smile:


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Have fun!!! I have never been to a Cup, but one day, I will see my beloved Eskies in one and they will win!!!

~Andrew


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

further proof of the chepness of scots. they made games from tossing poles and rocks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Have fun!!! I have never been to a Cup, but one day, I will see my beloved Eskies in one and they will win!!!
> 
> ~Andrew


As a former Edmonton resident, I don't know if the sweeter Eskie Cup victory would be to have them win at Commonwealth Stadium, or to rub Calgary's nose in it with a victory at McMahon.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

I live about a block from McMahon... if it's nice out I can just sit outside and listen haha...


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I would take a win at either stadium...but I a home win would be better...the Stamps would have to run home hanging their heads in shame!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Have fun!

Should be a party out that way!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

mhammer for a true grey cup experience you want the Riders representing the west.

There are pretty much as many rider fans in Calgary as Stamps fans and with them in the grey cup it would be an absolute party!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> mhammer for a true grey cup experience you want the Riders representing the west.
> 
> There are pretty much as many rider fans in Calgary as Stamps fans and with them in the grey cup it would be an absolute party!


Oh I've been to "Riderville, Pop. 1,000,000", and concur. Rider fans are quite simply the best the CFL has to offer. And of course, as someone whose historical allegiances are to the "other" Riders (of the two word variety), when the Renegades dissolved and the western Riders absorbed some of our better players, naturally my allegiances were transferred to Saskatchewan. I suppose it is also worth mentioning that when I was a wee one, "the little general" came to visit our camp, along with a few other Rough Riders, and I got to chat with him. Of course, after that, wherever #23 went was a wonderful place to be, as far as I was concerned.

As big a Rider fan as I am, I think it would still be nice to experience the home team at the Cup, the "Red Mile" and all the rest of it. Ultimately, I'd love to see a Winnipeg-Hamilton cup, just like in the Joe Zuger / Kenny Ploen days of my youth (and also because both teams have had it pretty tough in recent years, and because both cities are terrific cities that have been sorely neglected and could really use a shot in the arm), but that ain't gonna happen. A Calgary-Montreal or Saskatchewan-Montreal game would be a decent game, though. For my money, there is probably no sport more exicting than the last 3 minutes of just about any CFL game, except for maybe the last 3 minutes of any Stanley Cup game.

What I would really love to see, though, is an Indian National Hockey Team coming to the 2010 games. I heard a feature story on CBC a couple years ago about a pickup game between one of the local teams in the mountain regions of India and a team made up of Canadian embassy workers. Apparently, the Canucks had their asses handed to them on a paratha by the local team. Part of it was that they were playing at an altitude that only the locals could handle. The Canadians had to play in 90-second shifts, while the locals played the whole game. The locals were good players, though.

The Lower Mainland has a huge South Asian population, and I thought to myself "Geez, an Indian hockey team would be greeted like princes if they came to Vancouver. They wouldn't even have to win, just show up." I thought it would also be kinda cool for one of Canada's "hyphenated" groups to have a chance to feel like they were able to represent in Canada's national sport. It's a way of saying "Hey, I'm Canadian *too*, baby!" Everybody who adopts Canada as their country deserves to feel as Canadian as everyone else. I popped a note to the Indian High Commissioner here in town suggesting they consider putting a team together, but never heard back. I can dream, though.

Mark


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Flames fans and Stamps fans are two different beasts. There won't be a red mile or anything near that special if the Stamps are in it.

I'm hoping for a Saskatchewan vs Edmonton final. Just because it would be truelly painful experience for the Calgary fans and the influx of Rider and Eskimo fans would be a wild good time!!!

9kkhhd :smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Well mhammer, your grey cup experience just got kicked up a notch!

:rockon2:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I should think so.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Did I mention I'm on the 50 yard line, 6th row? :smile:

Oh crap, I forgot to go watermelon shopping tonight. Tomorrow!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Well mhammer, your grey cup experience just got kicked up a notch!


I guess that depends on your definition of "up"... 



















9kkhhd


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Did I mention I'm on the 50 yard line, 6th row? :smile:
> 
> Oh crap, I forgot to go watermelon shopping tonight. Tomorrow!


Great place to watch your boys get their asses handed to them by the almighty East.

:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Did I mention I'm on the 50 yard line, 6th row? :smile:
> 
> Oh crap, I forgot to go watermelon shopping tonight. Tomorrow!


Nice seats! I have no idea where I'm sitting, but I gather it will be a decent seat. Once I arrive in town and find out exactly where my ass will freeze, I'll pop you a note and see if we can't wave to each other in the crowd.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Great place to watch your boys get their asses handed to them by the almighty East.
> 
> :smile:


A Montreal fan in Western Canada. Now I've seen everything!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> A Montreal fan in Western Canada. Now I've seen everything!



What can I say... I married a Montrealer. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Preferences aside, one has to be realistic and admit that the Montreal machine has been pretty unstoppable this year. I would certainly give them *at least* 3:2 odds of taking the Cup. Even if they do, it will not likely be handed to them easily, making it a top notch game, regardless of who you have sworn allegiance to.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep, the Riders are the underdogs. 

The 13th player is going to be a factor. Montreal best be practicing with simulated noise this week.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> What can I say... I married a Montrealer. :smilie_flagge17:


 I know no man that has started cheering for his wife's team. You are a precedent setting. Not sure if I should pick on you or pat you on the back.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I know no man that has started cheering for his wife's team. You are a precedent setting. Not sure if I should pick on you or pat you on the back.


Well, I can't very well cheer for the Argos. kqoct

I see your friends are already on their way to Calgary...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I see your friends are already on their way to Calgary...


You betcha they are!!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just noticed all the stampeder fans going the other way! LOL


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*go riders*

Since the east lost their riders, go western riders! Gotta love the underdog! 
I always liked the Roughriders versus the Rough Riders. Only in the CFL! That is a cool team name. Memories of Tom Clements to Tony Gabriel and Ronnie Lancaster to Leif Petterson.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just came back from my cousin's who loaned me his Ottawa Rough Riders jersey to wear over my green hoodie. I'm gonna have all my bases (and butt) covered: a white stetson, an Ottawa t-shirt, and green wherever I can find it.

I am hoping to put together a sign saying "Ottawa WANTS Football!" that I can unfurl to the nation, though I need to find out where I'm sitting to determine whether that's viable.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> A Montreal fan in Western Canada. Now I've seen everything!


I find it hard to cheer for a western team in the Grey Cup, if the Stamps aren't in it. I mean I spend all season hating the other West teams, I can't just switch it around for the Grey Cup.

(Plus I work with too many Rider fans who will be insufferable if they win)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> I find it hard to cheer for a western team in the Grey Cup, if the Stamps aren't in it. I mean I spend all season hating the other West teams, I can't just switch it around for the Grey Cup.
> 
> (Plus I work with too many Rider fans who will be insufferable if they win)


 
Edmonton did it in 97' when we beat them in their own home in the western final, certainly Calgary fans can be half the CFL fans Edmontonians are and choke it up.

We played the blue and white beast of the east that particular year, we got our ass handed to us by the best player to ever grace the CFL.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I was at that game, and Warren Moon was definitely not playing for the Argos.


Bigger and better suited for the NFL doesn't make him the best player to grace the CFL.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Edmonton did it in 97' when we beat them in their own home in the western final, certainly Calgary fans can be half the CFL fans Edmontonians are and choke it up.


I never have cheered for Edmonton in the playoffs--in any sport--I just can't do it. 

I think it's because of most of the Edmonton fans I've encountered. (Not all of them--but most of them.)



Jeff Flowerday said:


> We played the blue and white beast of the east that particular year, we got our ass handed to us by the best player to ever grace the CFL.


I actually cheered for the Riders that year.
But I can't do that anymore.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> apparantly, no Calgary sports team has ever lost a game because they were outplayed or otherwise deserved to lose. If they lose, they were robbed. Actually, in the case of the Stamps, that view seems to be held by most of the players as well. Just ask Nick Lewis.


You won't get that from me.

Sure--EVERY team has lost games they should have won, and EVERY team gets robbed (I'm still hearing about that one from Eskimo fans about the West Semi-final--even though they weren't.)

Anyway for an example---in the West Final the Stamps, overall, played sloppy & the Riders overall, did not.

If you play a sloppy game against a team that isn't playing sloppy, you deserve to lose.

Sure the Stamps made some good plays, and the Riders made some bad plays--but overall the Riders played better and deserved to win. 

I did think the Riders got a couple of generous spots after tackles, but that didn't affect the outcome of the game. 

When any team I cheer for gets outplayed--I admit it.

Sometimes it's a case of the team I'm cheering for playing a bad game, sometimes they played a great game, but the other team played an even greater one. Both happen--but both result in losing because you were outplayed. That's what happened in each of the CFL playoff games so far--one team outplayed the other and won.

And just because one team played a bad game, doesn't mean the other team didn't play a great game.

We'll see what happens on Sunday. Most likely whichever team outplays the other will win--just like most games--but hopefully both teams play well--it makes for a more entertaining game.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> [EDIT: I deleted my posts slamming Calgary sports fans. They were in response to Zontar's unprompted slam of Edmonton sports fans. I've since decided not to play that game.]


Ahhhh! I feel like giving you an infraction for being a nice guy! :smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> [EDIT: I deleted my posts slamming Calgary sports fans. They were in response to Zontar's unprompted slam of Edmonton sports fans. I've since decided not to play that game.]


I was just explaining why I have trouble cheering for the Eskimos, or the Riders. (Or the Lions for that matter)

I find it tough to cheer for a divisional rival, that's true in any sport or league I watch.

If Eskimo or Rider fans feel the same way about the Stamps--I'm good with that. That's part of sports.



I have no problem with you deleting the posts--even though I didn't see the ones after mine.
So I'll be done with that as well.

And in the big picture, because my team isn't in the game, the result isn't that big a deal, but I'll still watch.

And congrats to the winning team.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, the weekend has been pleasant so far. Had several trips to the Stephen Avenue Mall and Olympic Plaza to see the swarms of fans, gawkers, visitors, and faithful. Certainly the predominant colours are green and white. You'd almost think it was a home game for the Riders and their minions. At the same time, we saw, of all things, the Hamilton Ti-Cat cheerleader squad in uniform walking about, a line-up of Argos fans outside a bar that appeared to be their central meeting place, and the odd group of fans in Eskimos, Als, or Lions garb.

I have to say, I don't quite get why Riders fans are wearing strings of Mardi Gras beads, but since they're colour co-ordinated, it adds to the festive atmosphere.

Watched the Vanier Cup yesterday, and saw the Dinos felled by a couple of very costly turnovers, and some mind-bogglingly stupid scrambles by Dinos QB Eric Glavic. The game turned around on the basis of one hit by a Gaels defensive player that turned what would have been a terrific pass and run play for the Dinos into disaster. Still, all in all, some good quality ball and lots of the same excitement one finds in a CFL game during the last 5 minutes.

Zontar,
Apparently our seats are in Section E, row 9. So, somewhere between the 35 and 55, but we have no idea where, or even whether we are on the same side of the field as you. Let me know if we're in the same vicinity. I couldn't find my hoodie before leaving for the airport, so I'm afraid it'll be just the Ottawa Riders shirt and white Stetson to identify me. Had to pop over to Sears yesterday for that one item of clothing I had neglected to pack, and which I was reminded of when it snowed the other day. Found the thickest pair Sears sold, so I'm hoping by butt won't freeze to the seat.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Found the thickest pair Sears sold, so I'm hoping by butt won't freeze to the seat.:smilie_flagge17:


Pick up a newspaper to sit on too. They're good, cheap insulation.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Zontar,
> Apparently our seats are in Section E, row 9. So, somewhere between the 35 and 55, but we have no idea where, or even whether we are on the same side of the field as you. Let me know if we're in the same vicinity. I couldn't find my hoodie before leaving for the airport, so I'm afraid it'll be just the Ottawa Riders shirt and white Stetson to identify me. Had to pop over to Sears yesterday for that one item of clothing I had neglected to pack, and which I was reminded of when it snowed the other day. Found the thickest pair Sears sold, so I'm hoping by butt won't freeze to the seat.:smilie_flagge17:


I'm in F, row 6 so not very far from you.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

F-6? Wowzers!  Those are good seats! I'm jealous. I'll be waving my Stetson and screaming "Jeffffffff!!!!" (sorta like "Stehhhhhhh-la!! Hey, Steeehhhhhhh-llllllaaa!")


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I likely have a dinner engagement tomorrow after working hours, but what are folks doing during the day? I'm situated near 10th and Kensington.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very entertaining game. What a way to lose... on a defensive blunder. Congrats to any of you Montreal fans.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Zontar,
> Apparently our seats are in Section E, row 9. So, somewhere between the 35 and 55, but we have no idea where, or even whether we are on the same side of the field as you. Let me know if we're in the same vicinity. I couldn't find my hoodie before leaving for the airport, so I'm afraid it'll be just the Ottawa Riders shirt and white Stetson to identify me. Had to pop over to Sears yesterday for that one item of clothing I had neglected to pack, and which I was reminded of when it snowed the other day. Found the thickest pair Sears sold, so I'm hoping by butt won't freeze to the seat.:smilie_flagge17:


I didn't have tickets, I watched from a love seat in a house.'
(I don't think I said I had tickets)
Actually if I'd had tickets I think would have had to give them up. I have a sore throat/infection right now, and I'm not sure being at the game would have been the best thing for it.

Anyway--great finish--the game went down to the wire, which is what I was hoping for--makes for better viewing. (Of course if the Stamps were in it, I'd have preferred a runaway victory--1992 was easier to watch than 1998, although 98 was more entertaining.)

The game had many twists & turns & what ifs. it will be one of those that's brought up when the history of the Grey Cup game is discussed.

Congrats to the Als, and as for the Riders--well they did better than everybody other than the Als--so congrats to them too.

(And I watched the Vanier Cup too--both games featured second half comebacks, and edge of the seat 4th quarters. I love Canadian football.)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It was a great game to watch. Horrible game to experience at the end.

The real shitty part is, Duval didn't deserve to be the hero in the end. He played like ass all game. If he had made the first kick from 43 sure...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

Wandered over to your row and screamed your name a couple of times but you must have been at the far end of the row or standing in line for something.

Zontar,

In my haste I confused the two Calgary folks who had posted here in my own poste. I did scream "Jeeeeeeefffff" and not "ZZZZooooonnnnntaaaarrrr!".

It was a game of minor thrills and major disappointments, and a whole heckuva lot of green and white, but the ending was shocking. The wind had been a factor in the first half but had subsided for most of the second half. Then in the last bit of plays for Montreal, it picked up and was at their backs. I had a bad feeling. Duval's kicking had been embarrassingly poor throughout the game, and with the Al's bench and the kicking net just in front of us, we got a front row view of his sense of disappointment. When the clock had wound down and the kick went wide, the stands erupted. We were all hooting and hollering, and then the unthinkable happened. Stunned silence. As we filed out of McMahon Stadium some CITY TV reporters stopped me and asked what I thought. I replied "Did you ever win the lottery and then come home to find your wife with another man?" I don't know if they were going to use the footage or not. Still, Rider fans had 10 seconds of elation and experienced the feeling of winning the Cup, even if it was a false sense of victory. I joked to my colleagues that it was a win-win situation, the Riders won, and then the Alouettes won.

One of the things that most impressed me yesterday was the "speed roadie-ing". Blue Rodeo played at half time, and some formulaic 3rd tier band called Stereos played just before kickoff. In each instance, an army of people yanked the stage, sound system and sound desk out on a flatbed and assortment of small motorized vehicles. I don't think I have ever seen a show set up so quickly in my life. Would that it was always that easy for all acts.

The cheerleaders from all CFL teams were attending and did their pom-pom best. In their minds, I suppose they were all doing their usual saucy little choreography. From the stands, and especially with them all wearing quilted parkas, it just looked like a lot of college students trying to stay warm while they waited for the bus. E for effort, though.

Cates had a slow start, but a nice game. It was a treat watching him leap over people. Durrant showed poise and an improved ability to ditch the ball when a sack was imminent. He WILL be a force to be reckoned with next year. And Fantuz was every bit as reliable as Cahoon.

It was a blast. Glad I came.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Wandered over to your row and screamed your name a couple of times but you must have been at the far end of the row or standing in line for something.


Sorry!

You know I think I actually heard someone yelling Jeff. But someone beside me to the right made me think it was them yelling at their friend down below.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Remember the good old days when you could turn on your TV and watch a Grey Cup game? When I lived in Ottawa I had season tickets for the Riders for many years. Enjoyed going to the games and watching away games on TV. Now, I can't watch a game without buying a package to get a channel I would never watch otherwise. How does that get the country interested in the CFL?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Isn't TSN on basic cable? If so, I would think that would cover about 99.9% of homes in Canada that have television sets. If not, I'm suprised.



That's what I thought too. I must say TSN did a great job of coverage on that game... I think they had about 28 cameras running. It looked great in HD, even on my 12 year old 34" Toshiba CRT.












13th man LOL.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> As we filed out of McMahon Stadium some CITY TV reporters stopped me and asked what I thought. I replied "Did you ever win the lottery and then come home to find your wife with another man?"


Heck, an Alouettes fan might have said exactly the same thing! sigiifa


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> 13th man LOL.


What is that? People keep mentioning that? Edify the football-illiterate?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

iaresee said:


> What is that? People keep mentioning that? Edify the football-illiterate?


supposed to be 12 players on the field. 13th man refers to the home crowd.
They can often be a real factor if the opposing offense can not hear the play calls or snap counts


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Excuse my TSN rant but no, TSN is not on every basic package. Living in the country, I have Bell Express Vu and it costs extra. Same thing goes with different cable providers. TSN picked up the rights to the CFL when CBC couldn't come up with the cash and the folks at TSN were looking for ways to increase their subscriber base. Good move for TSN, bad move for the CFL. Imagine if all Americans couldn't watch the Super Bowl-there would be rioting in the streets! Oh well, there's always curling.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

puckhead said:


> supposed to be 12 players on the field. 13th man refers to the home crowd.
> They can often be a real factor if the opposing offense can not hear the play calls or snap counts


The guy in the wrestling match was everywhere to be seen leading up to the game, and was even down on the field during one of the little contests-for-prizes they have during those segments where the home audience would be watching the Rona ad with the guy in the tub, the two old men complaining about Toronto-Dominion Bank coming to you, or a Viagra ad.

Ultimately, his sign turned out to be prophetic, because the 13th man WAS the worst nightmare, except that it was the Riders' 13th man, and he was on the field not in the stands.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

As a ALS fan I have to say that I love the 13th on the field! 
But seriously that was a good game, I love when the game is almost a tie, I love the tension, I hate easy winning!

Mtl wins in Soccer and Football, I hope Hockey will be next on the list! (sigh)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

mhammer said:


> The guy in the wrestling match was everywhere to be seen leading up to the game, and was even down on the field during one of the little contests-for-prizes they have during those segments where the home audience would be watching the Rona ad with the guy in the tub, the two old men complaining about Toronto-Dominion Bank coming to you, or a Viagra ad.
> 
> Ultimately, his sign turned out to be prophetic, because the 13th man WAS the worst nightmare, except that it was the Riders' 13th man, and he was on the field not in the stands.


So I'm still not clear on what happened here: the Riders lost, right? At home (or nearer too it than the Allouettes), is that right? So were there so many Riders fans there that they made it impossible for them to hear there on last play that let Montreal take those last few points for the win? Are people suggest they lost the game because of their own fans?

I is so confuzed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> So the *figurative* 13th man is, was and always will be an advantage for the Riders, but the *literal* 13th man cost them the Grey Cup.


That is so unbeliveably deep it needs a song written about it. Crazy. Kind of wish I'd seen it now...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I got my wife to PVR the game for me. I'll hang onto it, Ian, and next time you come over, you can watch.

I didn't see what was televised, but I can tell you that once the Montreal players rushed out onto the field and the crew started quickly handing out Grey Cup Champion ball caps to them, the fans exitted quickly. I have no idea how many people actually stayed to see the presentation of the Cup.

Ironically, there is a street that runs from McMahon Stadium through the U of C campus called Unwin Road. As we walked past it, I remarked to my colleagues that it was aptly named: what we witnessed was an un-win.

Prior to the game we ran into premier Ed Stelmach. Apparently, he bet Dalton McGinty a case of Spalumbo sausages (prized by Calgarians) that the Riders would win. Looks like McGinty will be serving up sausages for Christmas this year.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Watched the last few minutes of the game last night, and boy what a different experience!

At our end and side of the field, none of the penalty flags that were evident to the folks at the other end were visible. So, where the folks at the other end were still holding their breath, folks at our end were jubilant, simply because they had no idea there was trouble ahead. We had about 10 seconds of firm (but naive) belief that Saskatchewan had won before the news trickled over. I had no idea that things were so different downfield.


----------



## curley-maple (Oct 23, 2009)

*I didnt have it so bad*

I actually watched the game at sask place in saskatoon, they played it right before the ZZ TOP concert

being in an arena in saskatchewan people went nuts that they won then mad as hell that they lost then about two minutes after the end of the game they shoot out the lights and zz top was playing

and yes it was a good show!!!! the reverend is amazing.just the best tone all night it is the fourth time i have seen them, my fathers fifth



is anyone going to go see john mayer?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given how many folks from Saskatchewan seemed to be at McMahon Stadium, and floating around Calgary, I'm surprised the ZZ Top show wasn't cancelled for lack of an audience!

As far as post-game events go, I think you guys had more to take the sting away than we did in Calgary.


----------



## curley-maple (Oct 23, 2009)

*not really*

the real zz top fans had tickets long before they knew the riders would be in the grey cup

plus there are a lot of people that cant aford to go hang around calgary for a week 


in a way it was great a great idea to show the game before the concert becasue they already had the facility and staff and booze. It also helped fill the place for zztop too. I was disapointed they did not have better sales sooner,doesnt anybody have any taste?


ps. I finally got to see billy play Foxey lady......ahhhh it was good....


but no blue jean blues, I was reeeeealy crossing my fingers but to no avail


----------

